# Residents- How much money have you spent here?



## King Silk

People who emmigrate usually do so for economic reasons ie to get something *out* of the new country, like free health care, govt handouts etc.

But we, the Farangs who have come to live in LOS actually *BRING MONEY *to the benefit of this country. All the thanks we get........

I have invested so many millions of Bht here, I have lost count. What about you?


----------



## skycop51

Millions? I do not have that kind of money. But I have spent a few thousad US dollars equiv. here. If I live say 10+ more years then it will be a tidy sum. I read some talk about Thailand not allowing foreigners to live here. That is absurd, it is unthinkable what that would do to this country. Distroy in your vocabulary?


----------



## singto

I too have spent millions of baht...understand something though, there is no rule saying that just because you spend money you should be appreciated. Spending money is a fact of life and frankly as long as I get what I want out of it, I could care less if they appreciate my spending of it.


----------



## StirFry

On the flip side, I have spent millions of US$ (say 100MB) over the past 40 years in the US. What do I have to show for it? A government retirement plan the may be insolvent by the time I need it. The most expensive healthcare system in the world. An overpriced home that has lost 40% of it's value in two years. And the prospect of passing on a HUGE burden to my children and grandchildren in the form of national debt.

Spending money should give you no sense of entitlement. It didn't in your home country. Why should it abroad?

Sorry, just my 2c.

Btw, I too have spent millions of Baht in Thailand, and have yet to live there.

Cheers,

StirFry


----------



## King Silk

StirFry said:


> On the flip side, I have spent millions of US$ (say 100MB) over the past 40 years in the US. What do I have to show for it? A government retirement plan the may be insolvent by the time I need it. The most expensive healthcare system in the world. An overpriced home that has lost 40% of it's value in two years. And the prospect of passing on a HUGE burden to my children and grandchildren in the form of national debt.
> 
> Spending money should give you no sense of entitlement. It didn't in your home country. Why should it abroad?
> 
> Sorry, just my 2c.
> 
> Btw, I too have spent millions of Baht in Thailand, and have yet to live there.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> StirFry


We ARE entitled to at least SOME thanks surely Stirfry for vasly improving the lot of the Thai people by our presence and spending here. 
Our contribution to their economy is huge......and think of all those thousands of families living in poor villages who are supported by Farangs. 
I know of some guys who refuse to support their own kids in the UK, but hand over thousands of Bht each month for the sustainance of (not their) Thai children. Children whose Fathers do NOTHING to support them. Is that fair? I think NOT!


----------



## Guest

I have a budget and I pretty much stick to it - I reckon I'll spend a few million if I stay around long enough to spend it, but that's fine by me. Wherever I am the money tends to go out at least as quickly as it comes in, but as long as I'm enjoying life, who cares. Thailand still has good cheap food, fantastic massage at 3 $ an hour, and I have a great wife and young child. 

I'm in France for a couple more months, can't wait to get back home to Chiang Mai. The way things are going in the West, as a previous poster suggested, it's hardly the superior cultural paradise some would have us believe. The cost of living in Europe is rocketing, along with unemployment and personal debt, while house prices plummet. No end in sight - don't believe the politicians who are trying to talk up optimism. Nothing's perfect, and LOS is no exception - but I'll take my chances in Thailand.


----------



## King Silk

frogblogger said:


> I have a budget and I pretty much stick to it - I reckon I'll spend a few million if I stay around long enough to spend it, but that's fine by me. Wherever I am the money tends to go out at least as quickly as it comes in, but as long as I'm enjoying life, who cares. Thailand still has good cheap food, fantastic massage at 3 $ an hour, and I have a great wife and young child.
> 
> I'm in France for a couple more months, can't wait to get back home to Chiang Mai. The way things are going in the West, as a previous poster suggested, it's hardly the superior cultural paradise some would have us believe. The cost of living in Europe is rocketing, along with unemployment and personal debt, while house prices plummet. No end in sight - don't believe the politicians who are trying to talk up optimism. Nothing's perfect, and LOS is no exception - but I'll take my chances in Thailand.


Good to hear it Pal. Hope things continue to go well for you and yours...


----------



## Rod007

The combination one of you guys and me could make wonders!

*****


----------



## King Silk

Rod007 said:


> The combination one of you guys and me could make wonders!
> 
> *****



In what way Rod?


----------



## Guest

Rod's money and my ideas maybe?


----------



## Rod007

King Silk said:


> In what way Rod?


In a financial way. I was referring to the guys who said they'd spent millions in Thailand.

I need real entrepreneurs to back me up financialy. I am not going to say any more here as the post will most probably get deleted. But for serious minded people we could discuss it further via emails.

*****


----------



## Rod007

frogblogger said:


> Rod's money and my ideas maybe?


I have a feeling you know the background story to this from my earlier posts 

*******


----------



## irishxpat

Rod007 said:


> I have a feeling you know the background story to this from my earlier posts
> 
> *******


he sells his body lol


----------



## Rod007

irishxpat said:


> he sells his body lol


You gave the game away so you lost your cut from this.

******


----------



## King Silk

Gotit! You want to open a Beer Bar where Farangs can come to pick up girls.....Bril.


----------



## Rod007

King Silk said:


> Gotit! You want to open a Beer Bar where Farangs can come to pick up girls.....Bril.


I could see that  being a flourishing business but no that's not what I have in mind


----------



## King Silk

Only joking.....my GF opened a nice little Bar last year. It went bust and she lost 500,000bht of her own money. NOT mine!. Is that a first?


----------



## Rod007

King Silk said:


> Only joking.....my GF opened a nice little Bar last year. It went bust and she lost 50000bht of her own money. NOT mine!. Is that a first?


Only joking back .... 

Did you not mean to say 500k? If yes, then with that money I could have made her a mini miss Warren Buffet 

******


----------



## King Silk

Rod007 said:


> Only joking back ....
> 
> Did you not mean to say 500k? If yes, then with that money I could have made her a mini miss Warren Buffet
> 
> ******


500,000bht sorry Rod.


----------



## Rod007

King Silk said:


> 500,000bht sorry Rod.


In any case, it's 0bht now so won't make a difference 

****


----------



## oddball

When you consider spending or contributing anything in/to Thailand , please remember that Thailand belongs to the Thai , that includes practicaly everything that is not chained down , even that can be in doubt at times . Spend only that which you can afford to do without , be that today or at any time in the future , the country owes you nothing other than that which you can escape with . Have you not realised yet , you are not wanted in Thailand , hence the ever changing hoops and hurdles to stay longer than a 'Visa on arrival ' provides for , they even shortened that to 2 weeks , hint-hint-nod-nod !!!! The plan is to erect a huge sign at all airports with an accompanying shipping crate " Please drop all cash and ATM cards (With PIN) into the bin provided , catch the next available flight home , this will diminish the number of whiners on the internet explaining what a rip off Thailand and the Thai are , thank you for your heart felt c0-0peration " .


----------



## King Silk

oddball said:


> When you consider spending or contributing anything in/to Thailand , please remember that Thailand belongs to the Thai , that includes practicaly everything that is not chained down , even that can be in doubt at times . Spend only that which you can afford to do without , be that today or at any time in the future , the country owes you nothing other than that which you can escape with . Have you not realised yet , you are not wanted in Thailand , hence the ever changing hoops and hurdles to stay longer than a 'Visa on arrival ' provides for , they even shortened that to 2 weeks , hint-hint-nod-nod !!!! The plan is to erect a huge sign at all airports with an accompanying shipping crate " Please drop all cash and ATM cards (With PIN) into the bin provided , catch the next available flight home , this will diminish the number of whiners on the internet explaining what a rip off Thailand and the Thai are , thank you for your heart felt c0-0peration " .


All true Oddy. But we have said all that elsewhere......Cheers


----------



## King Silk

See that! Nearly 800 views and less than 30 replies.....My ghast is flabbered!


----------



## Guest

King Silk said:


> See that! Nearly 800 views and less than 30 replies.....My ghast is flabbered!


I'm very sorry to hear that KS, I prescribe a two hour Thai massage.


----------

